# 83 Pound Mahi off of Turks and Caicos



## bluemarlin (Feb 13, 2013)

Caught 2/13... Slammer!


----------



## benellisbe (Feb 13, 2013)

Very nice.  Best tasting salt water fish.


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 13, 2013)

Post your mahi-mahi pics... 

What a great gamefish! ...beautiful, excellent eating, hard fighting jumpers!


----------



## GoSic'm (Feb 13, 2013)

Beast!  The biggest we've ever caught was around 45lbs.  Can't imagine one nearly twice as big.


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 13, 2013)

That's a fine slammer GoSic'm! Great picture too!

He's me with a 54 #'er about 10 years ago. 
I put a tag in a 60 several years ago off Harbour Island in the Bahamas... That 83 is not very far off from the record. Fish of a lifetime for sure!


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 13, 2013)

I have never caught a mahi. A whole pile of dolphin, but never a mahi. Only seen them in resturants where alot of yankees hang out. 




My personal best is 45. I've been on board for several 50 class fish. I'll see if I can find some pics.


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 13, 2013)

...you don't really pile up them flipper? Was that you in the movie The Cove?

Anyone ever been dorado fishing? Post some pics!


----------



## littlewolf (Feb 13, 2013)

Dang dude that's only a few pounds shy of the world record. NICE FISH!!!


----------



## Pate55 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 13, 2013)

bluemarlin said:


> ...you don't really pile up them flipper? Was that you in the movie The Cove?
> 
> Anyone ever been dorado fishing? Post some pics!



I usualy fish over in Japan. Once a year we crush 'em when they come into our bay.


----------



## The Captain (Feb 14, 2013)

I bet that one screamed some line,, wish I had a filet for the grill.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Feb 14, 2013)

Mine aint worth bragging about at all, Truthfully most Snapper and Grouper I catch are bigger than my biggest.


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 14, 2013)

The dolphin fish is one of the shortest living and fastest growing fish in the ocean. They are eating machines. While cleaning them, I've found all sorts of things including a small flip flop, kids ball, and countless pieces of plastic inside their stomach. The FWC conducted several tests and studies on the dorado while I was living and fishing in The Keys. It was very revealing to just how fast those fish grow... I'll see if I can post up some of the findings but I do remember that SeaWorld put a 1.5 pound schoolie in a tank and it died 18 months later weighing 68 pounds. Hard to believe just how fast they grow!


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 14, 2013)

pottydoc said:


> I usualy fish over in Japan. Once a year we crush 'em when they come into our bay.



That's cool! I've never heard anyone talk about fishing there... "come into our bay"? Is this a bay off the Pacific Ocean or one of the other oceans surrounding Japan? What else do you catch off there? Wahoo, or any billfish?


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice fish! The only ones we ever came upon was in 30ft water under some driftwood and were 7-8 lbs (but legal!) and we caught a couple and speared a few more. It's tough to fathom they get that big!

Great eating little fish too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 14, 2013)

Talk about fire up the grill... nice fish!!!


----------



## stripedbass1977 (Feb 14, 2013)

Bull for sure!


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Feb 14, 2013)

Definitley a gaffer!Maybe twice...


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 21, 2013)

-Here's a friends pic and story: This is a 25 pound Bull that was caught off of VA a few years ago. After cleaning we decided to check its stomach to see what it had been feeding on. To our surprise was a small Bonita, a credit card size piece of plastic, plastic pudding cup, and a water gun...yes a water gun. It's actually a sad testament to the state of our oceans.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 21, 2013)

bluemarlin said:


> That's cool! I've never heard anyone talk about fishing there... "come into our bay"? Is this a bay off the Pacific Ocean or one of the other oceans surrounding Japan? What else do you catch off there? Wahoo, or any billfish?



Nothing but dolphin. The bottlenose ones are better to eat than the spinners. 


I've seen alot of stuff come out of a dolphins stomach, but never a squirt gun. I know there's not much one of them won't eat, but that's a first there.


----------



## ssiredfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Not my biggest but most suprised to catch.  Overnight trip, awake for all of 30secs when he swam under my elbow....


----------



## Headsortails (Feb 21, 2013)

I caught a 70lb. in Costa Rica about 10 years ago. I had caught a 300lb. Blue Marlin the day before and the Mahi was a much tough fight.


----------



## BigSwole (Feb 21, 2013)

bluemarlin said:


> -Here's a friends pic and story: This is a 25 pound Bull that was caught off of VA a few years ago. After cleaning we decided to check its stomach to see what it had been feeding on. To our surprise was a small Bonita, a credit card size piece of plastic, plastic pudding cup, and a water gun...yes a water gun. It's actually a sad testament to the state of our oceans.




and to think, all the expensive baits people have been buying, all this time we needed a dollar tree toy gun!


----------



## jumpindogfish (Feb 22, 2013)

*Nice Fish*

You guys ate good didn't you.
We love goin after them. We've had our 26 ft Mako trailered in Islamorada for the last 4 years.We finally closed on a small house on Duck Key 2 weeks ago.That's the good part. Bad part is I'll be up here for another year .Wife taking the kids at the end of school.I'll be going down every couple of weeks for bout 3 days till them.
Love the Blue Water


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 23, 2013)

I only eat P- nuts!


----------



## bluemarlin (Feb 23, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> I only eat P- nuts!



Yep. The meat changes texture and color when they get big.


----------



## Hunter1357 (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice fish man! its hugee


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice fish.  I'm sure it was fun to catch.


----------

